# MacBook Pro 13" oder 15" ?



## foin (13. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich will mir zu Weihnachten nen MacBook Pro wünschen... 
jetzt ist die Frage, soll ich mir nen 13 oder nen 15 Zoll MacBook Pro holen? 
Das MacBook wird für die Schule genutzt... und zum Bilder bearbeiten... 
was meint ihr? 13 oder 15"?

Danke, foin


----------



## 2084 (13. November 2010)

Ich find für Notebooks 13 Zoll optimal. Hatte mal ein 17" Laptop, den ich verkauft hab, mit meinem kleinen bin ich viel zufriedener.
Allerdings steckt in dem 15" MacBook Pro schon ein i5 Dual Core und in dem 13" nur ein CoreDuo2.
Wenn du Mobilität bevorzugst nimm 13", ansonsten 15"


----------



## cami (13. November 2010)

Wenn es viel mit in die Schule genommen wird, würde ich eher das 13er nehmen, da es leichter und kleiner ist.

Wenn aber sowieso genügend platz im Rucksack ist, würde ich persönlich das 15er nehmen, wegen der grösseren Darstellung.

Am Besten gehst du einmal in einen Fachmarkt und schaust dir selber die Unterschiede zwischen 13 und 15 Zoll an. Denn du musst dann auch glücklich mit deiner Entscheidung sein!


----------



## p00nage (13. November 2010)

ich hab fürs Studium auch die kleinste version, und die reicht vollkommen. Da würde ich mir lieber noch ne SSD reinbauen bringt mmn viel mehr


----------



## foin (13. November 2010)

SSD kommt da keine rein... 
ich habe genug platz zum mitnehmen, also der größere stört nicht... 
ich habe se heute beide gesehen... die größe ist bei dem 15 zoll halt der vorteil... er hat ein micro eingang und nen soundausgang, der 13" hat da nur einen stecker... 
dafür is die akku laufzeit bei dem 15" 45min weniger...
aber der 15" hat ne bessere graka und halt den i5
der 15" kostet auch 1700€, bzw mit nem matten display 1800...
bei dem 13" sind es "nur" 1100€...
ich zahl ihn nicht... aber ich bekomme auch nicht alles...


----------



## p00nage (13. November 2010)

SSD bekommst am meisten Leistungsplus bzw die gefühlte Leistung steigt, zudem ist es dadurch 1 bewegetes teil weniger im lappy  Nur sollte man die FEstplatte selbst austauschen weil der aufpreis bei apple ist zu teuer. was spricht deiner meinung nach gegen ne SSD?


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2010)

Die Größe bei 15 Zoll ein Vorteil? Dort wo ein großes Display von bedeutung ist hast du ja sowieso einen Desktop PC?

Ich würde dir wenn dann  das 13 Zoll Modell empfehlen


----------



## foin (13. November 2010)

ich habe ne SSD im desktop eingebaut, und ja, die gefühlte leistung steigt echt... 
und ich würde es auch selber machen, aber ich will es nicht in dem lapi, da die dinger noch zu teuer sind und ich die 200€, da für leistung ausgebe, die ich eig nicht brauche  

ich sehe die größe als vorteil, weil es angenehmer ist... 
ich werde auch zuhause damit arbeiten und auch mal länger... und dann sind 15" von vorteil... 
klar, dagegen spricht, das der akku "nur" 6h 45min und nicht 7h 30min oder so hält und das 15" 2,5kg wiegt...also 500g mehr... was mich eig nicht stört.. auch beim transport stört mich die größe eig nicht... 
ein vorteil an 15" ist für mich auch, das ich nen mattes display wählen kann (ja ich weiß, kostet 130€ =( )


----------



## The Rock (13. November 2010)

Mal abgesehen vom Preis ist das 15er schon besser ausgestattet. Allerdings AFAIK kann der unter Windows nicht die Graka switchen (hab ich irgendwo gelesen), so dass der Akku da noch weniger länger hält als beim 13er (der zwar nur eine Graka hat, aber die eben nicht so viel verbraucht). Und für den Aufpreis vom 13er zum 15er bekommt man schon normale 15 Zoll Notebooks, die fast genauso stark sind, wie das 15er an sich.


----------



## foin (13. November 2010)

der Preis ist erstmal nebensächlich ... sollte nicht viel zu teuer werden, was es ansich ja eh schon ist... aber egal 
das man da nicht die graka switchen kann ist mir bewust, da wird aber eh kein windows drauf kommen... 
der akku hält übrigends beim 15" immer weniger als beim 13"  

P/L verhältnis ist einfach ungenügend, das muss man schon sagen... 
aber ich bin apple fan und will in die apple welt einsteigen... und da der lapi noch lange halten soll und die leistung vom 15" grade auch für Bildbearbeitung besser ist würd ich dahin tendieren ...


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2010)

> ich habe ne SSD im desktop eingebaut, und ja, die gefühlte leistung steigt echt...
> und ich würde es auch selber machen, aber ich will es nicht in dem lapi, da die dinger noch zu teuer sind und ich die 200€, da für leistung ausgebe, die ich eig nicht brauche


 
Mobil hat eine SSD aber noch weitere Vorteile; hier profitiert man auch vom geringeren Energieverbrauch im Vergleich zu einer Festplatte und von der Erschütterungsunempfindlichkeit; auch die Möglichkeit schneller zu booten ist ein größerer Vorteil als bei stationären Betrieb da man so keine Energie beim Bootvorgang verschwendet



> ich werde auch zuhause damit arbeiten und auch mal länger... und dann sind 15" von vorteil...


 
Schließ es doch einfach an einen externen Bildschirm an...

... wenn du nur einen hast und den PC und den Mac gleichzeitig einsetzen willst: kauf einfach einen, 22 Zöller gibts unter 120€, das ist weit weniger als der Preisunterschied zwischen dem 13 und dem 15 Zöller und ein 22 Zöller ist auch mehr als ein 15 Zöller

Der Mobilitätsunterschied ist nicht zu vernachlässigen; ein 13,3 Zöller ist geringfügig größer als ein A4 Blatt sodass er sich problemlos in jeder normalen Tasche transportieren lassen sollte; ein 15 Zöller ist doch deutlich größer; das Gewicht ist hier meiner Meinung nach absolut vernachlässigbar- 500g... da lässt man lieber irgendein unnötiges Heft zuhause...



> Allerdings AFAIK kann der unter Windows nicht die Graka switchen (hab ich irgendwo gelesen), so dass der Akku da noch weniger länger hält als beim 13er (der zwar nur eine Graka hat, aber die eben nicht so viel verbraucht)


 
Unter Windows gibt es allgemein diverse Treiberprobleme, die Energiesparmaßnahmen funktionieren großteils daher nicht sodass die Akkulaufzeit im Idle unter Windows gerade mal ~halb so lang ist wie unter MacOS

Dazu kommen noch ein paar andere Punkte wie etwa das die Tastaturbeleuchtung angeblich nicht unter Windows funktioniert

Ich würde dringend davon abraten ein MacBook zu kaufen um es dann unter Windows zu betreiben, ich hab das selbst schon überlegt aber das ist wirklich nicht ganz das Wahre

Wenn du (auch) spielen willst würde ich überhaupt allgemein dringend vom MacBook abraten, unter Windows hast du die oben genannten Probleme, unter MacOS laufen die meisten 3D Spiele mangels DirectX überhaupt nicht.

Ausnahmen sind lediglich die wenigen Spiele, die explizit auf dem Mac laufen und grafisch auch nicht allzu fordernd sind (etwa WoW)


Was willst du eigentlich genau in der Schule damit machen, das du explizit einen Mac möchtest?



> Und für den Aufpreis vom 13er zum 15er bekommt man schon normale 15 Zoll Notebooks, die fast genauso stark sind, wie das 15er an sich.


 
Das ist auch ein gutes Argument für den 13 Zöller; während das P/L Verhältnis im Vergleich zu anderen Appleprodukten relativ gut ist ist er beim 15 Zöller wirklich sehr schlecht


----------



## foin (13. November 2010)

ich will damit nur den normalen info unterricht in der schule machen und nen paar präsentationen... 
ich will nen mac wegen der guten verarbeitung und der guten akku laufzeit.... in meine tasche passen auch 15"... deswegen stört die größe eig nicht... klar, für manche sachen sind 13 zoll besser... 
zuhause habe ich nen monitor ja... 
aber die leistung, grad auch für bildbearbeitung ist bei 15" einfach besser... 
ich will mac, weil das system einfach gut ist und vernünftig gemacht, dafür nehme ich ... (meine eltern müssen auch den höheren preis inkauf... 
zum spielen ist es eig nicht dedacht und wenn dann spiele ich die spiele, die ich so auch spiele und die laufen zum teil auch auf mac ( CSS u. L4D2) 
deswegen finde ich mac gut ^^ verarbeitung: top Akku: top .... ^^


----------



## p00nage (13. November 2010)

ich hab meine CAD arbeit fürs Studium am 13" gemacht kalr ist bildfläche weng kleiner dafür bist du mobiler und mit SSD ist es einfach "unschlagbar"  und superwip hat eig schon alles aufgezählt was mir einfallen würde, finde den aufpreis für 2" mehr nicht gerechtfertigt.

ps: ich hab in meinem Desktop keine SSD


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2010)

foin schrieb:


> ich will damit nur den normalen info unterricht in der schule machen und nen paar präsentationen...


 
Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr bei euch im Informatikunterricht macht, aber da kann es recht schnell passieren, dass du irgendeine Software brauchst, die es auf dem Mac nicht gibt... dann musst du erst recht Windows und/oder Linux aufspielen- das spricht eigentlich gegen ein Mac Book, Vorteile wirst du kaum haben, ich denke nicht, dass ihr in der Schule Software verwenden werdet, die es nur für Mac gibt



> aber die leistung, grad auch für bildbearbeitung ist bei 15" einfach besser...


 
Im 2D Betrieb sollte der Unterschied komplett vernachlässigbar sein; Bildbearbeitung belastet sowieso eher CPU und RAM; hier kann das 15 Zoll Modell zwar auch mit seiner etwas schnelleren CPU punkten aber eine mobile Workstation sind beide auch wieder nicht; die Leistung beider ist aber auf jeden Fall ausreichend, ob mit externem Bildschirm oder mit internem, du wirst höchstens Unterschiede bei Rendervorgängen o.Ä. feststellen, die auf dem 15 Zöller schneller laufen; den Einsatz eines externen Bildschirms, wenn einer verfügbar ist, würde ich sowohl beim 13er als auch beim 15er auf jeden Fall empfehlen, außer vielleicht es ist ein alter < 17 Zöller



> finde den aufpreis für 2" mehr nicht gerechtfertigt.


 
Ich würde eher einen Aufpreis für 2 Zoll weniger zahlen...



> deswegen finde ich mac gut ^^ verarbeitung: top Akku: top .... ^^


Gerade beim 15 Zöller ist der Mac in der Preis/Leistungsklasse bestenfalls durchschnittlich; der Akku ist zwar gut, es gibt aber vergleichbare Notebooks- und bei denen kann man bei Bedarf zu einem Zweitakku greifen



> ich will mac, weil das system einfach gut ist und vernünftig gemacht, dafür nehme ich ... (meine eltern müssen auch den höheren preis inkauf...


 
Na ja, von mir aus, wenn du ein FB bist und das Geld sowieso von woanders kommt...


----------



## beercarrier (13. November 2010)

da du auch ein 13 zoll macbook nicht in die hosentasche stecken kannst, würde ich das 15 zoll nehmen. die betriebszeit ist zwar etwas kürzer aber einen schultag lang würde sie sowieso nicht halten. aber apple, das preisleistungsverhältnis ist so gut, da kannste eigentlich gleich aufs wc gehen.


----------



## p00nage (13. November 2010)

was die akku laufzeit reicht net für nen normalen schultag ? ich bin an der FH und da komm ich einen tag mitm 13" eig ohne probleme aus...




beercarrier schrieb:


> da du auch ein 13 zoll macbook nicht in die hosentasche stecken kannst, würde ich das 15 zoll nehmen. die betriebszeit ist zwar etwas kürzer aber einen schultag lang würde sie sowieso nicht halten. aber apple, das preisleistungsverhältnis ist so gut, da kannste eigentlich gleich aufs wc gehen.


 hauptsache wieder apple geschossen, aber nur für info unterricht in der schule würd ich mir kein lappy kaufen , so anspruchsvoll ist es in der schule eig nicht


----------



## foin (13. November 2010)

der preis ist *******, das is uns allen bewust ^^ 
nein, in der schule komme ich damit eig zurecht... also von den programmen her... 
wir benutzen natürlich keine programme, die es nur für mac gibt...
mich reizt einfach in nem gewissen sinne auch die leistung...
grad wenn ich zuhause bin sind 15" auch angenehmer... ich will ja nicht immer den anderen monitor verwenden... 
von der akkulaufzeit spricht irgendwie nichts gegen 15"... ist zwar geringer als 13 aber 6h 45min reich völlig...

es ist ja auch nicht nur für den info untericht... da wird es auch mal verwendet... mehr zuhause, oder sonst irgendwo und halt in der schule für referate...


----------



## beercarrier (13. November 2010)

nur schreiben oder. ok und ab zu mal ne zeichnung
bei recheren oder mal ein video stirbt der akku früher ab. mein kollege  hat eins und da er nicht sehr diszipliniert ist reicht ihm sein akku  nie. als schreibmaschine fände ich es allerdings schon ein bißchen  überdimensioniert


----------



## p00nage (14. November 2010)

dann nenn mir ma welchen lappy du mit mehr leistung und ähnlicher akkulaufzeit bekommst  und recherchen nehm ich an ist  internet gemeint da geht auch mehr  klar 8h video schafft er net sollte man aber ja auch nicht erwarten


----------



## Superwip (14. November 2010)

> dann nenn mir ma welchen lappy du mit mehr leistung und ähnlicher akkulaufzeit bekommst


 
Ein Thinkpad W510 schafft mit 15,6 Zoll full HD Bildschirm und Quad i7+ Quadro FX 880M (~GT 330M) mit 2x 9 Zellen Akku (Standardakku+ Dockingportakku) angeblich über 10 Stunden im Idle...

... wenn das nicht reich der kann man beim Anschluss von zwei Akkus jeweils einen im Laufenden Betrieb tauschen sodass man mit genügend Ersatzakkus eine beliebige durchgehende Laufzeit erreichen kann


----------



## foin (14. November 2010)

Toll, aber ich nehme doch nicht noch 3 Akkus und nen Akku Dock mit oO das Akku dock gibt es fürs MacBook auch... Und wie teuer soll der denn sein???

Also laut Chip macht der Akku in 2D ,also beim surfen und schreiben beim 15 Zoll 6h45min, beim 13zoll sind es 7h30min... 
Bei last hält der Akku eine Stunde und20 min oder so, beim 13zoll sind es 10-15min mehr...


----------



## Superwip (14. November 2010)

> das Akku dock gibt es fürs MacBook auch...


 
echt? Link plz



> Toll, aber ich nehme doch nicht noch 3 Akkus und nen Akku Dock mit


 
Wozu ein Akku Dock? Was soll das überhaupt sein? Mit 2 Akkus schlägt man das Mac Book bereits und hat dabei kaum einen Mobilitätsverlust; mit drei oder mehr Akkus sinkt die Mobilität durch die zusätzlichen Akkus zwar schrittweise langsam immer weiter aber mit einem MacBook hat man nichtmal diese Option

Hier ein Bild des W510 mit 2x 9 Zeller:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und wie teuer soll der denn sein???


 
Der interne und der Dockingport 9 Zeller kosten soweit ich weiß ~300-350€; billig ist das freilich nicht


----------



## foin (14. November 2010)

ich mein den docking port... 
bei apple auf der webside steht der akku... bei mobilität oder so, bei zubehör für mac... 
und was kostet das w510? ach, ich google mal ... ^^

eig will ich kein windows... und ich würde dann auch was anderes nehmen denke ich... bin von der quadro fx nicht überzeugt,,,


----------



## Superwip (14. November 2010)

Also wenn das W510 irgendetwas nicht ist, dann billig...

Die Quadro FX 880M entspricht exakt der GT 330M des 15 Zoll MacBooks; sie ist nur standardmäßig geringfügig niedriger getaktet, hat Profitreiber und Features, v.a. für CAD Programme; sie ist auch wesentlich teurer aber das W510 ist auch eine mobile "Geld spielt keine Rolle High-End Workstation


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (14. November 2010)

hät ich das geld und müsste mich zwischen macbook und thinkpad entscheiden, dann klar thinkpad x201 für wirkliche mobile leistung und w501 als mobile workstation


----------



## foin (14. November 2010)

die sind schon geil, aber ich finde die akku laufzeit ist nicht das wahre und akku tauschen will ich eig nicht... 
da finde ich das macbook besser, auch wenn das thinkpad mehr leistung hat...


----------



## p00nage (14. November 2010)

wenn du eh das 15" kaufen willst warum frägts du dann eig überhaupt? ich hab keinen wirklichen Post hier gelesen der das 15" Macbook empfiehlt alle raten zum 13" wenn dann ...


----------



## foin (15. November 2010)

ne, es gibt hier auch welche, die schreiben, wenn du eh genug platz etc hast, dann nimm das 15" zoll..... 
aber erstmal danke für die antworten... falls ihr noch was habt an argumenten einfach schreiben


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (15. November 2010)

Hi,
wenn du mit dem Ding nur Bildbearbeitung, ein Paar Texte schreiben und ab und zu mal ne Präsentation machen willst, sparr dir das Geld und kauf das kleine 13"er. Den eigentlichen mir persönlichen Vorteil, denn das 15"er bietet ist die Option es ohne diese blöde Scheibe zu kaufen. Mich persönlich stört dieser Spiegel extrem! Aber wer ihn mag und nur diese paar Aufgaben mit dem Gerät machen will, sollte doch lieber das kleine Gerät nehmen.


----------



## foin (15. November 2010)

also ich mag den spiegel auch nicht 
was sind denn aufgaben, für die sich das 15" book lohnt?


----------



## Superwip (15. November 2010)

Gute Frage...

Für HD Videoschnitt zu schwach...

...für Spiele ist es ein Mac...

...für CAD auch nicht ganz das wahre


----------



## foin (15. November 2010)

mit videoschnitt hab ich (noch) nichts am hut.... 
gespielt werden soll eh nicht ^^ 
ich wünsch mir einfach mal das große und mal sehen was bei rauskommt...


----------



## p00nage (15. November 2010)

also das spiegeln ist bei weitem nicht so wie bei den meisten notebooks, ich kann damit im sommer drausen auch was sehen , naja wenn einem nur das es ne matte scheibe hat knapp das doppelte wert ist ich weis auch net


----------



## foin (15. November 2010)

ne, so ist das auch nicht... 
ich überlege mir das mal... 
ich finde das es matt ist ist schon nen argument, aber es hat auch mehr leistung... 
und ich finde die größer ein wenig besser...
klar, es wiegt 500g mehr und der akku hält 45min weniger, aber damit komme ich klar...


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (15. November 2010)

Also ich hab mir vor nim Jahr das 15 Zoll mit 2,8GHz geholt. Habe dadrauf oft mit Virtuellen Systemen gearbeitet. XP, Windows 7, Suse als Server. Oft auch alles gleichzeitig. Das Book hat nie Probleme gemacht


----------



## foin (15. November 2010)

das ist interessant...
anscheind hat das teil ganz schön power ^^ was hat das für ne cpu drin und was für ne gpu?


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (15. November 2010)

Ist der Vorgänger von dem aktuellen. C2D 2,8GhZ 6MB L2, 8GB Ram, 9400gt 256MB und 9600gt 512MB mit einem wunderschönem mattem Display^^


----------



## foin (15. November 2010)

8gb Ram, das mach ich nicht, ich denke 4reichen, auch für bildbearbeitung oder? 
eine frage habe ich noch, die graka vom 15" ist ja schon besser als die vom 13"... allein wegen dem dedizierten speicher, aber das 15" hat ja auch "nur" 256mb... reicht das? oO?

ach, den ram würd ich mir evtl später überlegen, für bildbearbeitung ist es ja etwas vorteilhaft...
kostet 150€, bei hoh.de, wenn ich aber selbst einbaue und das bekomme ich denke mal hin, garantie verlier ich dabei ja nicht...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (15. November 2010)

foin schrieb:


> 8gb Ram, das mach ich nicht, ich denke 4reichen, auch für bildbearbeitung oder?
> eine frage habe ich noch, die graka vom 15" ist ja schon besser als die vom 13"... allein wegen dem dedizierten speicher, aber das 15" hat ja auch "nur" 256mb... reicht das? oO?
> 
> ach, den ram würd ich mir evtl später überlegen, für bildbearbeitung ist es ja etwas vorteilhaft...
> kostet 150€, bei hoh.de, wenn ich aber selbst einbaue und das bekomme ich denke mal hin, garantie verlier ich dabei ja nicht...



dass du die garantie nich verlierst,würde ich so nicht untershcireben wollen. bei apple bin ich mir da nicht so sicher....
bei lenovo und hp probooks nein. da geht nichts flöten. aber bei anderen herstellern üwrd ich da vorsichtig rangehn. vorallem bei sonem scheißverein wie apple...die jaulen odch wegen dem kack


----------



## p00nage (15. November 2010)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> dass du die garantie nich verlierst,würde ich so nicht untershcireben wollen. bei apple bin ich mir da nicht so sicher....
> bei lenovo und hp probooks nein. da geht nichts flöten. aber bei anderen herstellern üwrd ich da vorsichtig rangehn. vorallem bei sonem scheißverein wie apple...die jaulen odch wegen dem kack



lieber ma besser informieren... ich hass sowas, du hast natürlich unrecht. festplatte und speicher kann man ohne probs tauschen, steht sogar in der anleitung wie es geht :-d


----------



## foin (15. November 2010)

jop... das einzige was de nicht darfst ist der akku und natürlich cpu und gpu, was aber eig eh keiner macht ...
haltet ihr 8gb ram denn für sinnvoll? 
und was ist mit dem grafikspeicher?


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (15. November 2010)

8Gb brauchst du für deine Anwendungen nicht! Da reichen die 4GB echt dicke. Das mit der Grafikkarte kann ich dir nun nicht so sagen, wenn ich mit Photoshop Arbeite, benutz ich auch immer die "kleine" Grafikkarte. Die 9600gt war bestimmt in der ganzen Zeit, in der ich das MacBook habe, erst zwei oder drei mal in Betrieb.
Der Wechsel von Festplatte und Ram ist kein Problem.


----------



## foin (15. November 2010)

also wenn es mit der "kleinen" geht, dann bin ich beruhigt ...

ich denke das mit den 8gb brauch ich erstmal wirklich nicht... 
im desktop rechner habe ich die ja drin...


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (24. November 2010)

Ich hab ein MacBook Pro 15 Inch in der Mid 2010 Version und bin äußerst zufrieden damit. Anwendungsbereiche sind Videoschnitt, Grafikbearbeitung, Bildverwaltung, Datenbankmanagement und Steam-Spiele. Alles läuft sehr schön flüssig und ich bin bisher nie an die Leistungsgrenze gestoßen.

Die neue Intel-HD blabla Grafikkarte direkt im I5 läuft zu 80% der Zeit, somit ist der Akku schön lang am halten 

Unterm Strich:
______________
Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## foin (24. November 2010)

das wird aus kostengründen wahrscheinlich doch eher nen 13", aber ich denke auch da habe ich keine Leistungsprobleme...


----------

